# Seat Ibiza MK4 stereo installation URGENT HELP.



## Murray91 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi lads, 

Bought a new stereo for an Mk4 Ibiza 2005. when i took out the old one i noticed where the antenna jack is, there's a piece sticking out for the wire to connect or cap on to whereas on the one i bought there isn't.

I bought the new one second hand and wanted to fit it as a surprise for someone. I wondered is there something missing from the new one as i bought it second hand or do i need to buy some sort of extension in order to fit the new one? 

If you could offer some help or suggestion ASAP it'd be greatly appreciated. ideally tonight.


----------

